# black skirt tetra behavior?



## tanksaretvs (May 8, 2015)

So I recently drip acclimated and introduced 5 black skirt tetras to a 20g tank. First off 3 look like black skirts 2 have red fins on bottom Is that male female? Sometimes they break up in groups 2 red 2 black and a single black by himself or same grouping mixed red and black or 2 and 3 or sometimes they aren't in groups at like everyone is pissed at everyone lol! other times they are playing follow the leader going through tunnels around plants blah blah other times they seem snippy to one another usually the biggest guy starts it just a dominance pecking order thing? Sometimes they just sit in the current breathing not doing anything? Is a fish every once in a while doing a double or triple gulp kind of a thing? Almost like their jaw is twitching normal? When I first put them in I fed them cause that's what petco said to do but for about 20 minutes they fought and zipped and then everything calmed down and they schoolled up. Does everything sound normal? I haven't had fish since I was 3 or 4 and I'm 27. I don't remember what normal looked like my mom was a huge fan of black molly's they would produce and I remember watching some get gobbled up!! Safe ones hid in the plants!! But don't remember how they acted on the norm (I was the kid that chased them with a toy shark! I know!!!! But common I was like 3 or 4)


----------



## tanksaretvs (May 8, 2015)

Also they are only fish in tank and seem to stick to certain areas shouldn't they be free roaming around and such pics of the fish here as you can see one looks like a black skirt one doesn't.


----------



## tanksaretvs (May 8, 2015)

Oops only fish except the angel but it's getting a new home soon so don't fret he's little still and the tetras don't really pay him any mind. I feed them on one side and he's alone and drop food just too him. Non and I mean non of these fish like the TeTra tropical flakes however they love the crisps is that cool? Everyonce in a while cool to give small pieces of blood worm(freeze dried but soaked before hand) and broken up sun dried gammarus? Also neither the angels or tetras ever feed up top is that normal rarely see them go above the woodline the angel does sometimes? I think I read angels don't like swift currents but mine seems to do nothing but play in those all day long.


----------



## tanksaretvs (May 8, 2015)

Also sorry to say I think these are actually black phantom tetras


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

first looks like a serpae.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Black phantom tetras are the ones with the black spots. Not sure about the red fin one. So you have 2 different kinds of fish, not male female. Actually the black skirt male and female look alike except the female is fatter. Blackskirts school when young, are more independant when older. Will fight. I have a black skirt and a white skirt that hate each other and are always fighting. If I had a larger tank they would get along.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

With the single black spot behind the gill, that appears to be a black phantom. Note in this picture, one is shown with a red bottom fin

Fish profile - Black Phantom Tetra


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, there are Black Phantom

Google-Ergebnis für http://www.acquadivetro.com/Immagini/Megalamphodus_Megalopterus_3.jpg


----------



## navarrosarah (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't know what kind of fish they are, but they are not black skirts. I have about 8 black skirts and they don't like like that at all. mine are very peaceful and free swim all over my 55 gallon tank.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

navarrosarah said:


> I don't know what kind of fish they are, but they are not black skirts. I have about 8 black skirts and they don't like like that at all. mine are very peaceful and free swim all over my 55 gallon tank.


You are right. It is not of Black shirt. The looks different. Just as in the link:

Der Trauermantelsalmler - Gymnocorymbus ternetzi


----------

